# AP: Obamas aunt living in U.S. illegally



## CaféAuLait (Nov 1, 2008)

AP: Obama aunt from Kenya living in U.S. illegally - Barack Obama News





> WASHINGTON - Barack Obama's aunt, a Kenyan woman who has been quietly living in public housing in Boston, is in the United States illegally after an immigration judge rejected her request for asylum four years ago, The Associated Press has learned.


----------



## Stoner (Nov 1, 2008)

*BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!*

Back to Africa!  Say hi to Dumbo.


----------



## Jon (Nov 1, 2008)

So, she lives here illegally AND we pay for her housing? I bet she got her vote in too.

I want to hear Obama defend this one.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Nov 1, 2008)

jsanders said:


> So, she lives here illegally AND we pay for her housing? I bet she got her vote in too.
> 
> I want to hear Obama defend this one.




I thought the other article about her "living in a slum" said she did indeed vote for Obama. And how many illegals do we have voting in this election?


----------



## CaféAuLait (Nov 1, 2008)

jsanders said:


> So, she lives here illegally AND we pay for her housing? I bet she got her vote in too.
> 
> I want to hear Obama defend this one.



Oh I forgot to add, he won't need to defend it, if elected she will be granted asylum.


----------



## Jon (Nov 1, 2008)

CaféAuLait;872451 said:
			
		

> I thought the other article about her "living in a slum" said she did indeed vote for Obama. And how many illegals do we have voting in this election?



Well, that article says there are 10,000,000 illegals in the US.


----------



## Stoner (Nov 1, 2008)

caféaulait;872451 said:
			
		

> how Many Illegals Do We Have Voting In This Election?



Hah!


----------



## Wade (Nov 1, 2008)

CaféAuLait;872451 said:
			
		

> I thought the other article about her "living in a slum" said she did indeed vote for Obama. And how many illegals do we have voting in this election?



Are we counting all the liberals that should be kicked out of this country?

I say we trade one hardworking foreigner, for one second generation welfare leech.  Sounds fair, give people that want to better themselves a chance.


----------



## Jon (Nov 1, 2008)

Wade said:


> Are we counting all the liberals that should be kicked out of this country?
> 
> I say we trade one hardworking foreigner, for one second generation welfare leech.  Sounds fair, give people that want to better themselves a chance.



Agree.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Nov 1, 2008)

Wade said:


> Are we counting all the liberals that should be kicked out of this country?
> 
> I say we trade one hardworking foreigner, for one second generation welfare leech.  Sounds fair, give people that want to better themselves a chance.



LOL


Sounds quite fair to me as well.


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Nov 1, 2008)

CaféAuLait;872463 said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> 
> Sounds quite fair to me as well.



He'll throw her ass under the bus by the end of the weekend. Must be getting crowded under that bus.


----------



## Wade (Nov 1, 2008)

CrimsonWhite said:


> He'll throw her ass under the bus by the end of the weekend. Must be getting crowded under that bus.



Nope, bet she was at a certain birth in Kenya.  Won't want her to be the "October Surprise" now would we.


----------



## DavidS (Nov 1, 2008)

Kinda disgusting how you guys are attacking a family member who has absolutely nothing to do with the election whatsoever.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2008)

jsanders said:


> So, she lives here illegally AND we pay for her housing? I bet she got her vote in too.
> 
> I want to hear Obama defend this one.


 


			
				CaféAuLait;872451 said:
			
		

> I thought the other article about her "living in a slum" said she did indeed vote for Obama. And how many illegals do we have voting in this election?


 


jsanders said:


> Well, that article says there are 10,000,000 illegals in the US.


 non-citizens are not legally able to even register to vote

dont make this into something it isnt


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Nov 1, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Kinda disgusting how you guys are attacking a family member who has absolutely nothing to do with the election whatsoever.



You do get the fact that she is here *illegally*, right? She said she voted for Obama. If the left can call Palin's daughter a whore, then anything is fair game.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2008)

CrimsonWhite said:


> You do get the fact that she is here *illegally*, right? She said she voted for Obama. If the left can call Palin's daughter a whore, then anything is fair game.


oh???? she claimed to have voted?


----------



## Jon (Nov 1, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> oh???? she claimed to have voted?



My mom was at the polls, and she said they were letting people vote without ID's. She probably voted under someone else's name. Who the fuck knows?


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2008)

jsanders said:


> My mom was at the polls, and she said they were letting people vote without ID's. She probably voted under someone else's name. Who the fuck knows?


are they required to ask for ID in AR?


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Nov 1, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> oh???? she claimed to have voted?



Yep, I'm digging for the article now. I'm having a little trouble finding it. Guess I'll try LexisNexis.


----------



## Jon (Nov 1, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> are they required to ask for ID in AR?



Dunno. She just said people were voting without showing ID.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Nov 1, 2008)

CrimsonWhite said:


> Yep, I'm digging for the article now. I'm having a little trouble finding it. Guess I'll try LexisNexis.




I can't find it either, I did find these though:






> Federal Election Commission records show Onyango donated at least five times to the her nephew's campaign in July and September of this year. Three of the donations were for $5 apiece, and two of the donations were for $25. Records compiled by The Huffington Post show she gave a total of $260 to the campaign.



Obama campaign confirms his aunt lives in Boston - Local News Updates - The Boston Globe



> An official at Boston City Hall said Ms Onyango was a resident of Flaherty Way but not registered to vote on the electoral roll. *However, the fact that Ms Onyango made a contribution to the Obama campaign would indicate that she is a US citizen.* Records at the Boston City Hall confirmed Ms Onyango's birth date as May 29, 1952.



emphasis added

Barack Obama's aunt found living in rundown public housing estate | The Australian


----------



## CaféAuLait (Nov 1, 2008)

> An Associated Press story *about poor people buying lottery tickets at cheque-cashing shops, from Cambridge, Massachusetts, on May 25, 2003, quotes a Zeituni Onyango, described as out of work and without much money.* "It's like when I feel luck might fall I do that, like manna might come from heaven. That's when I buy it," she told AP.



Barack Obama's aunt found living in rundown public housing estate | The Australian


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Nov 1, 2008)

I can't find the article. I must have been mistaken. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Dr Grump (Nov 1, 2008)

What this auntie has to do with Obama is beyond me...


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2008)

Dr Grump said:


> What this auntie has to do with Obama is beyond me...


if she donated money to his campaign, that is fraud


----------



## plt42 (Nov 1, 2008)

Quick... somebody call McCain.

He needs more bullshit for his campaign!


----------



## CaféAuLait (Nov 1, 2008)

Dr Grump said:


> What this auntie has to do with Obama is beyond me...




She donated money to his campaign she is not here legally ( so the donations are illegal)  an aside this is the aunt that helped sell his book ,"Dreams From My Father," he speaks of her in his book. So I'd say it is just a little more than some obscure relative that comes out of the closet to haunt someone.

And on top of that she is living off my dollar in public housing&#8212;the relative of someone who is mentioned so lovingly in Obama&#8217;s book, living here illegally and we as taxpayers are paying her way public housing--- while her nephew is spending near a billion dollars. It just screams wrong!


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2008)

plt42 said:


> Quick... somebody call McCain.
> 
> He needs more bullshit for his campaign!


how is it bullshit if she is here illegally?


----------



## Kat (Nov 1, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> how is it bullshit if she is here illegally?




It won't matter. Won't matter if she voted, won't matter if she donated.
You know it, and I know it.


----------



## Dr Grump (Nov 1, 2008)

CaféAuLait;872533 said:
			
		

> She donated money to his campaign she is not here legally ( so the donations are illegal)  an aside this is the aunt that helped sell his book ,"Dreams From My Father," he speaks of her in his book. So I'd say it is just a little more than some obscure relative that comes out of the closet to haunt someone.
> 
> And on top of that she is living off my dollar in public housingthe relative of someone who is mentioned so lovingly in Obamas book, living here illegally and we as taxpayers are paying her way public housing--- while her nephew is spending near a billion dollars. It just screams wrong!



Sure, it's your problem if she is living off your dime. Why's it Obama's fault? If I'm a law abiding citizen, and my uncle is a mass murderer, do I go to jail, too??


----------



## CaféAuLait (Nov 1, 2008)

Kat said:


> It won't matter. Won't matter if she voted, won't matter if she donated.
> You know it, and I know it.





So we ignore the illegalities of it all--donations won't matter or just one illegal vote won't matter?


----------



## Jon (Nov 1, 2008)

Dr Grump said:


> Sure, it's your problem if she is living off your dime. Why's it Obama's fault? If I'm a law abiding citizen, and my uncle is a mass murderer, do I go to jail, too??



No, but if you know he's a mass murderer and don't tell anyone, you fail at being an honest human being. Obama knew she was in this country illegally.


----------



## Dr Grump (Nov 1, 2008)

jsanders said:


> No, but if you know he's a mass murderer and don't tell anyone, you fail at being an honest human being. Obama knew she was in this country illegally.



Did he? Proof please....take your time...


----------



## CaféAuLait (Nov 1, 2008)

Dr Grump said:


> Sure, it's your problem if she is living off your dime. Why's it Obama's fault? If I'm a law abiding citizen, and my uncle is a mass murderer, do I go to jail, too??




She is here illegally, she is donating money illegally to a man who is spending near a billion dollars and my tax dollars are financing such though her donations&#8212;money she should not be getting as she was denied the right to live here 4 years ago. 

She even helped Obama make money in the fact she was a character in his book-- yet, it seems she is inconsequential enough to Obama that she is living off of public assistance&#8212;even after he made millions on his books. The man is running on a ticket that promises change&#8212;but his aunt is having a hard time living her American dream- you have no problem with such?


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Nov 1, 2008)

CaféAuLait;872521 said:
			
		

> I can't find it either, I did find these though:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Obama n'a rien fait de mal so why persist with personal attacks and smears on Obama?


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Nov 1, 2008)

Charlie Bass said:


> Obama *n'a rien fait de mal* so why persist with personal attacks and smears on Obama?



du mal


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Nov 1, 2008)

CrimsonWhite said:


> du mal




Mr. Bass n'a pas eu tort de rien. Vous aurez à prouver cette déclaration. Its the same thing every post, personal attacks on Mr. Bass.


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Nov 1, 2008)

Charlie Bass said:


> Mr. Bass n'a pas eu tort de rien. Vous aurez à prouver cette déclaration. Its the same thing every post, personal attacks on Mr. Bass.



Je me tiens corrigé. Mes excuses.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Nov 1, 2008)

Charlie Bass said:


> Obama n'a rien fait de mal so why persist with personal attacks and smears on Obama?





I have found that attack is used a little too freely with those who support Obama. Look at Joe the Plumber-- he was accused of attacking Obama--after he questioned his tax plan- I question why Obama's aunt is living the way she is since Obama lovingly referred to her in his book and he made millions from it. His _aunt, who is living in poverty, is sending HIM money_-- seems that there is something wrong with this picture.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Nov 1, 2008)

CrimsonWhite said:


> Je me tiens corrigé. Mes excuses.




Its about time somebody here has admitted they were wrong.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Nov 1, 2008)

CaféAuLait;872559 said:
			
		

> I have found that attack is used a little too freely with those who support Obama. Look at Joe the Plumber-- he was accused of attacking Obama--after he questioned his tax plan- I question why Obama's aunt is living the way she is since Obama lovingly referred to her in his book and he made millions from it. His _aunt, who is living in poverty, is sending HIM money_-- seems that there is something wrong with this picture.





Obama est maintenant une mauvaise personne en raison de cela? Its annoying to see all these little insignificant things pop up about Obama and its even more annoying how conservatards like to a negative spin on it to somehow cast doubt on Obama being a good president.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Nov 1, 2008)

Charlie Bass said:


> Obama est maintenant une mauvaise personne en raison de cela? Its annoying to see all these little insignificant things pop up about Obama and its even more annoying how conservatards like to a negative spin on it to somehow cast doubt on Obama being a good president.



Im not a conservative. Please answer the questions I posed-- you find nothing wrong with this woman (who is living in poverty) supporting Obama after he has made millions on a book that recounts memories of her, among other things?  

Hardly insignificant IMO. His platform is change and hope for those without--yet his own aunt is being supported by our tax dollars not his wealth--- but ours. 

Charity and "Change" begin at home.


----------



## nia588 (Nov 1, 2008)

you i think its low when candidates families are dragged into this. i thought Palin's daughter shouldn't have been dragged into this mess. i also don't think obama's aunt should be dragged into this.

i think it's also low how people brought fourth this info just 3 days before election day. McCain has really stooped low. i know they McCain camp didn't bring fourth this info. but it's pretty obviously they did. otherwise the info would have come up much early than 3 days before election day.


----------



## DavidS (Nov 1, 2008)

CrimsonWhite said:


> You do get the fact that she is here *illegally*, right? She said she voted for Obama. If the left can call Palin's daughter a whore, then anything is fair game.



Who the fuck called her daughter a whore? That's disgusting. Obama certainly didn't. He said families were off limits.


----------



## DavidS (Nov 1, 2008)

Dr Grump said:


> Sure, it's your problem if she is living off your dime. Why's it Obama's fault? If I'm a law abiding citizen, and my uncle is a mass murderer, do I go to jail, too??



Is Obama his aunt's keeper? Last time I checked, he was in charge of his children and lived in Washington. I mean, seriously, this is really disturbing for you guys to be talking about a guy's family. None of us know all of the circumstances surrounding this.


----------



## DavidS (Nov 1, 2008)

nia588 said:


> you i think its low when candidates families are dragged into this. i thought Palin's daughter shouldn't have been dragged into this mess. i also don't think obama's aunt should be dragged into this.
> 
> i think it's also low how people brought fourth this info just 3 days before election day. McCain has really stooped low. i know they McCain camp didn't bring fourth this info. but it's pretty obviously they did. otherwise the info would have come up much early than 3 days before election day.



I don't think McCain wants to win by attacking Obama's family. He even defended Palin's daughter. McCain won't bring this up.


----------



## bk1983 (Nov 1, 2008)

DavidS said:


> I don't think McCain wants to win by attacking Obama's family. He even defended Palin's daughter. McCain won't bring this up.



McCain will do whatever it takes to win. Just like the rest of his cheap tactics they will backfire. 2008 election, year of the Obama and Democrat Tsunami. Rush Limbaugh better cling to his oxycotins.


----------



## nia588 (Nov 1, 2008)

DavidS said:


> I don't think McCain wants to win by attacking Obama's family. He even defended Palin's daughter. McCain won't bring this up.



you know i thought McCain wasn't capable of doing a lot of things. But since September i see how McCain has been stopping lower and lower just so he can win. McCain has done some foul things. I wouldn't be surprised if he brought this one up.


----------



## Shattered (Nov 1, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Kinda disgusting how you guys are attacking a family member who has absolutely nothing to do with the election whatsoever.



*knocks oin your head*  Uh, hello!!!  Is anyone in there?!

Have you ANY idea what a complete and utter hypocritical ass you are?

Attacking a family member?  Nothing to do with the election?

Seriously.. You need to take time away from the board, and regroup for a bit.  You're losing it.


----------



## DavidS (Nov 1, 2008)

CaféAuLait;872545 said:
			
		

> She is here illegally, she is donating money illegally to a man who is spending near a billion dollars and my tax dollars are financing such though her donationsmoney she should not be getting as she was denied the right to live here 4 years ago.



Blame the credit card company that gave her an American card. With an American credit card and American address you can donate to either Obama's or McCain's campaign. The Obama campaign has received hundreds of thousands of donations... do you really think that Obama himself knew that she donated $280, that she was living here illegally and allowed it with the schedule he's been keeping for the past two years? Come on. 



> She even helped Obama make money in the fact she was a character in his book--



Are you serious? Wow. That's bad. That's all I gotta say. Maybe someone should do a background check on YOU and dig up dirt about your family. Got an uncle in jail? Got a drug dealing sibling? Got a crack whore mother?



> yet, it seems she is inconsequential enough to Obama that she is living off of public assistanceeven after he made millions on his books.



Millions? He didn't make millions. He made about a million. 

Obama's tax returns, rising fortunes - First Read - msnbc.com



> The man is running on a ticket that promises changebut his aunt is having a hard time living her American dream- you have no problem with such?



So his aunt, who by her own actions is here illegally, which obama didn't know about, who got an american credit card and donated $280 to his campaign, who lives in a slum in Boston... all of this is Obama's fault. Wow - that's a bigger stretch than McCain's donations to Kahlidi.

Obama wrote about her in his book. His entire book wasn't about her. Obama, during the past 4 years, has been a state senator in Chicago, and a united states senator in washington and now is running for president. He's been in charge of his own family, michelle obama and his daughters. That's his responsibility.

You've got some nerver talking about a man's family like this. But hey, it seems to be ok with you. So I wonder who else has a family problem? Hmmm.... you know, Cindy McCain obtained a lot of prescription drugs illegally and became addicted to them. Perhaps I should start a thread about this.


----------



## DavidS (Nov 1, 2008)

Shattered said:


> *knocks oin your head*  Uh, hello!!!  Is anyone in there?!
> 
> Have you ANY idea what a complete and utter hypocritical ass you are?
> 
> ...



When have I ever attacked a man's family? I joke about Cindy McCain not having any wrinkles, but that's about it.


----------



## DavidS (Nov 1, 2008)

nia588 said:


> you know i thought McCain wasn't capable of doing a lot of things. But since September i see how McCain has been stopping lower and lower just so he can win. McCain has done some foul things. I wouldn't be surprised if he brought this one up.



He didn't bring up Wright. He won't stoop to this level.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 1, 2008)

CaféAuLait;872559 said:
			
		

> I have found that &#8220;attack&#8221; is used a little too freely with those who support Obama. Look at Joe the Plumber-- he was accused of attacking Obama--after he questioned his tax plan- I question why Obama's aunt is living the way she is since Obama lovingly referred to her in his book and he made millions from it. His _aunt, who is living in poverty, is sending HIM money_-- seems that there is something wrong with this picture.


No one accused him of attacking Obama except you idiots on the right with statements like these. What a collection of pimples on Rush's butt we have here.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 1, 2008)

nia588 said:


> you i think its low when candidates families are dragged into this. i thought Palin's daughter shouldn't have been dragged into this mess. i also don't think obama's aunt should be dragged into this.
> 
> i think it's also low how people brought fourth this info just 3 days before election day. McCain has really stooped low. i know they McCain camp didn't bring fourth this info. but it's pretty obviously they did. otherwise the info would have come up much early than 3 days before election day.


I agree except that Palin's daughter was dragged into it by Palin herself, even McCain embraced the boy who got her pregnant on national television.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 1, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Who the fuck called her daughter a whore? That's disgusting. Obama certainly didn't. He said families were off limits.


No one did. Ask him to provide a quote and he won't be able to...this is what Rush listeners do, they pretend that someone said something, and they keep repeating it until it becomes true to them.


----------



## midcan5 (Nov 1, 2008)

There should be a BS sensor that posts this in bold:

*Another thread used to hide from the failures of the republican party and conservative policies.*

Whenever some tool posts this sort of crap.


----------



## bk1983 (Nov 1, 2008)

How about McCains brother who called n.virginia communist country. Or called 911 to complain about traffic. Obama's aunty is irrelevant to his campaign..


----------



## del (Nov 1, 2008)

CrimsonWhite said:


> He'll throw her ass under the bus by the end of the weekend. Must be getting crowded under that bus.



i'm surprised the wheels still touch the pavement.


----------



## DavidS (Nov 1, 2008)

midcan5 said:


> There should be a BS sensor that posts this in bold:
> 
> *Another thread used to hide from the failures of the republican party and conservative policies.*
> 
> Whenever some tool posts this sort of crap.



See, back in '04, the conservatives had a bunch of crap, hell even i had a bunch of crap to spew about how great bush was going to be. we're just getting out of a recession, we've got two wars, bush got saddam, we have to continue the fight, etc. etc. But when we looked at Kerry, there wasn't much there that the liberals could really defend, so they attacked Bush. I mean Kerry voted for the war, he voted to fund the war, so what was his argument against bush? he wasn't going to stop the war... kerry had nothing to rely on. 

same with mccain. the war in iraq is over with, the people want us out. he can't run on that. he wants to increase the number of troops in afghanistan, but so does obama. he wants to cut taxes. so does obama, but obama wants to raise taxes on the top 5% of american income earners. mccain doesn't. that's the only thing mccain can run on is not raising taxes on the top 5%. he can't run on wasteful government spending, because he voted for the bailout. he can't run on porkbarrel spending, because no one gives a shit about it. then you take a look at obama and how many other ideas he has about improving this country. of course none of them are going to get done overnight, but he's certainly ambitious. he wants to get a lot of things done to help this country. mccain? he wants to talk about the top 5% and give them tax cuts. mccain has nothing to offer. and the only reason these nascar, beer drinking nascar watchers that look like the extras from the movie deliverance is because they're idiots and couldn't possibly wrap their teeny little minds around such a complex situation as our government. all they know is that a guy running on social values is important to them, meanwhile they're the group of america with the highest divorce rate, the highest drug rate, the highest high school dropout rate and we're supposed to let THESE people decide the election? The rejects of america?

I think not.


----------



## DavidS (Nov 1, 2008)

bk1983 said:


> How about McCains brother who called n.virginia communist country. Or called 911 to complain about traffic. Obama's aunty is irrelevant to his campaign..



he was IN northern Virginia when he called 911 to complain about traffic. Then 911 called him back and told him not to abuse the 911 system. Then he called 911 back yet again to complain about the guy who told him not to abuse the 911 system. By all rights, Joe McCain should be under arrest and awaiting trial. I wonder why he isn't.... it's a class 1 misdemeanor in virginia.


----------



## bk1983 (Nov 1, 2008)

McCain is a complete idiot if he thinks cutting earmarks will balance our budget, earmarks make up a whopping 0.6% of our national budget. equal to a rounding error.


----------



## del (Nov 1, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Kinda disgusting how you guys are attacking a family member who has absolutely nothing to do with the election whatsoever.



shouldn't you be whining about palin's medical records and questioning whose baby her 6 month old is? because that's certainly a key to the election.


----------



## del (Nov 1, 2008)

jsanders said:


> My mom was at the polls, and she said they were letting people vote without ID's. She probably voted under someone else's name. Who the fuck knows?



depending on how long she's been here, she may have been issued a bogus SS number. Mass Welfare Dept did it regularly under Dukakis in the 80's.


----------



## DavidS (Nov 1, 2008)

del said:


> shouldn't you be whining about palin's medical records and questioning whose baby her 6 month old is? because that's certainly a key to the election.



medical records do have an impact on this election. we want to make sure that a guy that was tortured for 5 years, isn't suffering from ptsd, and how extensive his skin cancer was. we should know this because if there is a likely recurrance of skin cancer, more people would be apt to vote for obama because they would terrified of palin running this country.


----------



## del (Nov 1, 2008)

DavidS said:


> medical records do have an impact on this election. we want to make sure that a guy that was tortured for 5 years, isn't suffering from ptsd, and how extensive his skin cancer was. we should know this because if there is a likely recurrance of skin cancer, more people would be apt to vote for obama because they would terrified of palin running this country.



do i have to go find *your* posts asking *whose *baby the down's syndrome kid is or will you just admit that you're a hypocrite and i can go have some unorganic breakfast food? or would you prefer to deflect with the skin cancer and then admit to it when i throw the proof in your face?

your call.


----------



## DavidS (Nov 1, 2008)

del said:


> do i have to go find *your* posts asking *whose *baby the down's syndrome kid is or will you just admit that you're a hypocrite and i can go have some unorganic breakfast food? or would you prefer to deflect with the skin cancer and then admit to it when i throw the proof in your face?
> 
> your call.



this reflects direclty upon the people running for office. obama's aunt isn't running for office.


----------



## Shattered (Nov 1, 2008)

DavidS said:


> When have I ever attacked a man's family? I joke about Cindy McCain not having any wrinkles, but that's about it.



Interesting..  So, Palin's family isn't out of bounds.  Other members families aren't out of bounds... Nothing you can dig up on McCain is out of bounds..

However, Obama's illegal alien relative IS way over the top and completely out of bounds?

GMAFB.

You called for the removal of another member from this board for stating their opinion.  I think you need your ass kicked out of here for relentless trolling.  That is usually the definition of trolling when ones points are continually refuted with proof, and you fail to ever address them again, but instead move on to some new attack.


----------



## del (Nov 1, 2008)

Shattered said:


> Interesting..  So, Palin's family isn't out of bounds.  Other members families aren't out of bounds... Nothing you can dig up on McCain is out of bounds..
> 
> However, Obama's illegal alien relative IS way over the top and completely out of bounds?
> 
> ...



nice summation.

could you use smaller words next time, though? 

perhaps you haven't noticed, but i'm a downscale rural voter. you know, a bud drinking idiot who shouldn't be allowed to vote.

thanks in advance.

gonna go eat my froot loops now.


----------



## Dr Grump (Nov 1, 2008)

Shattered said:


> Interesting..  So, Palin's family isn't out of bounds.  Other members families aren't out of bounds... Nothing you can dig up on McCain is out of bounds..
> 
> However, Obama's illegal alien relative IS way over the top and completely out of bounds?
> 
> ...




Palin stands for abstinance-only, yet she can't even stop getting her own daughter knocked up. Hypocrite, yes?

When an immediate family member of Obama's directly contradicts his own position, let's talk about it. Not some long lost relative who he hardly knows...talk about stretching...


----------



## The Paperboy (Nov 1, 2008)

The reasons this "matters" is that:

a. Obama has marketed himself as ethically superior than the rest of us.

and 

b. It makes people wonder what else is not known about him.


----------



## del (Nov 1, 2008)

Dr Grump said:


> Palin stands for abstinance-only, yet *she can't even stop getting her own daughter knocked up.* Hypocrite, yes?
> 
> When an immediate family member of Obama's directly contradicts his own position, let's talk about it. Not some long lost relative who he hardly knows...talk about stretching...



when your kids get to be teenagers, you'll see how ridiculous this statement is.
until then, enjoy that certitude.


----------



## Shattered (Nov 1, 2008)

Dr Grump said:


> Palin stands for abstinance-only, yet she can't even stop getting her own daughter knocked up. Hypocrite, yes?
> 
> When an immediate family member of Obama's directly contradicts his own position, let's talk about it. Not some long lost relative who he hardly knows...talk about stretching...



No, when you're ready to hand the same shit to Davids and his ilk for grasping and stretching, and relentlessly attacking over what he claims to be intolerable, THEN we'll talk.  Until then, you look as bad as he does.  Well, ok, NOBODY looks as bad as he does, but still...

Funny how that works out.


----------



## Dr Grump (Nov 1, 2008)

del said:


> when your kids get to be teenagers, you'll see how ridiculous this statement is.
> until then, enjoy that certitude.



I'm not the one belting out abstinance only. I agree, it is ridiculous for you to expect your kids not to have sex. All the more reason to have sex ed and education about condoms. And I have no certitude, thus my opposition to abstinance only.

Actually, what point were you trying to make?...


----------



## del (Nov 1, 2008)

Dr Grump said:


> I'm not the one belting out abstinance only. I agree, it is ridiculous for you to expect your kids not to have sex. All the more reason to have sex ed and education about condoms. And I have no certitude, thus my opposition to abstinance only.
> 
> Actually, what point were you trying to make?...



that your head's so far up your ass on this point that daylight is only a rumor.

i was trying to be nice about it........


----------



## Dr Grump (Nov 1, 2008)

del said:


> that your head's so far up your ass on this point that daylight is only a rumor.
> 
> i was trying to be nice about it........



Translation: I have no valid argument.

Thanks for playing...next...


----------



## DavidS (Nov 1, 2008)

The Paperboy said:


> The reasons this "matters" is that:
> 
> a. Obama has marketed himself as ethically superior than the rest of us.
> 
> ...



Awww poor paperboy is scared of Obama's "mystery man?"

This would be different if this was his immediate family, but his half aunt? Come on. "What else don't we know about Obama?" This is a typical Republican talking point.

Let's just say this. Over 22 million people have already voted, with polls showing Obama getting about 60-70% of those 22 million people. That's how much confidence they have in this man.


----------



## del (Nov 1, 2008)

Dr Grump said:


> Translation: I have no valid argument.
> 
> Thanks for playing...next...



i thought you spoke english- no translation necessary. 

the point is, no matter what you believe in, or how good a parent you are, your kids are going to make their own choices for good or bad and there ain't nothing you can do about it.

seems pretty simple to me, but then i've lived through it.

thanks for playing, hope this translation helped.

next?


----------



## Dr Grump (Nov 1, 2008)

del said:


> i thought you spoke english- no translation necessary.
> 
> the point is, no matter what you believe in, or how good a parent you are, your kids are going to make their own choices for good or bad and there ain't nothing you can do about it.
> 
> ...



That is not my argument Del, this is:

Candidate says "I believe in gun control, oh, but by the way, I own six shotguns, four M16s and a bazooka"

Candidate says "there should be no sex before marriage, oh, but by the way, I got laid when I was 16, 8 years before I got married"

Candidate says "nobody should be allowed to drink alcohol until they're 25, but I had my first beer when I was 18"

it's called hypocrisy.

I actually agree with your point, which makes Palin's positions even more ludicrous - don't you see that??? You somehow equate my point on how stupid Palin is for thinking how the world SHOULD be, as opposed to how it actually IS. I know kids are going to make their own choices, which is why her abstinance-only stand is not only ridiculous, but her own personal experience shows how DUMB she is on the issue.......


----------



## Ravi (Nov 1, 2008)

'nuff said


----------



## del (Nov 1, 2008)

Dr Grump said:


> That is not my argument Del, this is:
> 
> Candidate says "I believe in gun control, oh, but by the way, I own six shotguns, four M16s and a bazooka"
> 
> ...



how is she a hypocrite for preaching abstinence to others and manifestly not providing her daughter with birth control?

she is consistent with her beliefs, regardless of what you or I think of the merits of those beliefs.


----------



## Dr Grump (Nov 1, 2008)

del said:


> how is she a hypocrite for preaching abstinence to others and manifestly not providing her daughter with birth control?
> 
> she is consistent with her beliefs, regardless of what you or I think of the merits of those beliefs.



Huh? Because if somebody can't even get their own house in order, how they fuck are they going to run a country. And you better bet your rent money that if I'm preaching abstinence-only rhetoric, no child of mine is gonna get up the junction. And if they do, I'm gonna slink off with my tail between my legs because my argument is shot to shit more ways than Clinton can get laid.......(Bubba that is, not Hills..)


----------



## del (Nov 1, 2008)

Dr Grump said:


> Huh? Because if somebody can't even get their own house in order, how they fuck are they going to run a country. And you better bet your rent money that if I'm preaching abstinence-only rhetoric, no child of mine is gonna get up the junction. And if they do, I'm gonna slink off with my tail between my legs because my argument is shot to shit more ways than Clinton can get laid.......(Bubba that is, not Hills..)



get back to me when you're lucid. 

if you can't separate your contention that she's a hypocrite from how you feel about her candidacy, there's no point in continuing the discussion. 

have a good one.


----------



## pete (Nov 1, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Kinda disgusting how you guys are attacking a family member who has absolutely nothing to do with the election whatsoever.



Its all fair game once you put yourself there!


----------



## Dr Grump (Nov 1, 2008)

del said:


> get back to me when you're lucid.
> 
> if you can't separate your contention that she's a hypocrite from how you feel about her candidacy, there's no point in continuing the discussion.
> 
> have a good one.



And if you are so blinded by love of the GoP that you can't see hypocrisy when it's looking you in the face, then so be it. My contention about her candidacy AND hypocrisy are inclusive, and if you can't see that, I've got a bridge to sell you in Alaska......


----------



## del (Nov 1, 2008)

Dr Grump said:


> And if you are so blinded by love of the GoP that you can't see hypocrisy when it's looking you in the face, then so be it. My contention about her candidacy AND hypocrisy are inclusive, and if you can't see that, I've got a bridge to sell you in Alaska......



i would say you're the one blinded by emotion, doc.

i'll try this one more time.

palin, for good or bad, preaches abstinence only. 

to be a hypocrite, she would have to provide birth control to her kids.

her daughter is pregnant. 

from this i make the quantum leap that no birth control was provided to her by palin or anyone else.

from that, i deduce that palin is not a hypocrite on this issue.

i'm sorry, i can't break it down any further than that. 
if you can't see where you're wrong, then i conclude that you're blinded by emotion, not me.


----------



## Dr Grump (Nov 1, 2008)

del said:


> i would say you're the one blinded by emotion, doc.
> 
> i'll try this one more time.
> 
> ...



That is not my contention. My point has nothing to do with her providing birth control. If she believes in abstinence only, then birth control doesn't even come into the equation. 

i'm sorry, i can't break it down any further than that. 
if you can't see where you're wrong, then i conclude that you're blinded by emotion, not me


----------



## Jon (Nov 1, 2008)

Sorry Doc, del's argument is solid. While Palin's abstinence only stance may be absurd, there's no hypocrisy in it. Her daughter didn't listen, but that doesn't change the fact that it's the viewpoint Palin has on the subject.


----------



## nia588 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Obama says he didn't know aunt's illegal status*

CHICAGO &#8211; Democratic presidential candidate Barack Obama said Saturday he didn't know that one of his relatives was living in the United States illegally and believes the appropriate laws should be followed.

The Associated Press found that Obama's aunt had been instructed to leave the country four years ago by an immigration judge who rejected her request for asylum from her native Kenya. The woman, Zeituni Onyango (zay-TUHN on-YANG-oh), is living in public housing in Boston and is the half-sister of Obama's late father.

A statement given to the AP by Obama's campaign said, "Senator Obama has no knowledge of her status but obviously believes that any and all appropriate laws be followed."

Onyango is part of Obama's large paternal family, with many related to him by blood whom he barely knows. Obama first met Onyango when he traveled to Africa as an adult &#8212; he referred to her as "Auntie Zeituni" in his memoir.

The campaign said he has seen her a few times since that meeting, beginning with a return trip to Kenya with his wife, Michelle, four years after the first trip. Onyango visited the family in Chicago on a tourist visa at Obama's invitation about nine years ago, the campaign said, stopping to visit friends on the East coast before returning to Kenya.

She attended Obama's swearing-in to the U.S. Senate in 2004, but campaign officials said Obama provided no assistance in getting her a tourist visa and doesn't know the details of her stay. The campaign said he last heard from her about two years ago when she called saying she was in Boston, but he did not see her there.

Onyango's refusal to leave the country would represent an administrative, noncriminal violation of immigration law, meaning such cases are handled outside the criminal court system. Estimates vary, but many experts believe there are more than 10 million such immigrants in the U.S.

According to Federal Election Commission documents filed by the Obama campaign, Onyango has contributed $260 to Obama over a period of time. Under federal election law, only U.S. citizens or green-card holders are legally permitted to give money to campaigns. Onyango, who listed her employer as the Boston Housing Authority, gave in small increments to the Obama campaign. Her latest contribution was $5 on Sept. 19.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20081101/ap_on_el_pr/obama_aunt


----------



## bush lover (Nov 1, 2008)

Now besides being a Communist, Moslem Terrorist-Lover, Traitor, Ineligible Foreigner, Black Liberationist, Radical Black Church Member, Terrorist Pal, Palestine-Lover and Redistributor in Chief, he's now an ILLEGAL ALIEN SPONSOR!


----------



## rayboyusmc (Nov 1, 2008)

Fucking wow., now I will just have to vote for the old guy.


----------



## jschuck12001 (Nov 1, 2008)

DavidS said:


> I don't think McCain wants to win by attacking Obama's family. He even defended Palin's daughter. McCain won't bring this up.



If he does bring it up he will lose Hispanic votes and that could cost him in 1 or 2 states.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Is Obama his aunt's keeper? Last time I checked, he was in charge of his children and lived in Washington. I mean, seriously, this is really disturbing for you guys to be talking about a guy's family. None of us know all of the circumstances surrounding this.


oh now hold on

Obama claimed to be not only his brothers keeper, but his sisters too

isnt it hypocritical to claim that and then not even stay in touch with your own family?


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2008)

bk1983 said:


> How about *McCains brother who called n.virginia communist country. Or called 911 to complain about traffic*. Obama's aunty is irrelevant to his campaign..


 yet you KNOW about this?

hypocrite


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2008)

Dr Grump said:


> Palin stands for abstinance-only, yet she can't even stop getting her own daughter knocked up. Hypocrite, yes?
> 
> When an immediate family member of Obama's directly contradicts his own position, let's talk about it. Not some long lost relative who he hardly knows...talk about stretching...


you can teach em that, doesnt mean they will follow it


----------



## bk1983 (Nov 1, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> yet you KNOW about this?
> 
> hypocrite



man you are s-l-o-w- I was illustrating a point, nobody gives a shit about McCains dumbass brother. I heard it on the news, did I think it was relevant to the campaign, no. I dont have a chalk board for your dumb ass so I cant draw a picture for you. But the point was McCains brother and Obama's aunt are completely irrelevant to this race and the issues.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2008)

Dr Grump said:


> That is not my contention. My point has nothing to do with her providing birth control. If she believes in abstinence only, then birth control doesn't even come into the equation.
> 
> i'm sorry, i can't break it down any further than that.
> if you can't see where you're wrong, then i conclude that you're blinded by emotion, not me


just face it, you're MASSIVELY WRONG


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2008)

bk1983 said:


> man you are s-l-o-w- I was illustrating a point, nobody gives a shit about McCains dumbass brother. I heard it on the news, did I think it was relevant to the campaign, no. I dont have a chalk board for your dumb ass so I cant draw a picture for you. But the point was McCains brother and Obama's aunt are completely irrelevant to this race and the issues.


yes, because SOME reporter looked into HIS family
'my god you are too fucking ignorant for words


if family are irrelevent why did someone look into McCains family so you know this?
hmmm?????


----------



## bk1983 (Nov 1, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> yes, because SOME reporter looked into HIS family
> 'my god you are too fucking ignorant for words



reporters dont have access to immigration records dipshit.


----------



## bk1983 (Nov 1, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> yes, because SOME reporter looked into HIS family
> 'my god you are too fucking ignorant for words
> 
> 
> ...



Ok dum dum lets try this one more time. The media who spent time on reporting about McCains brother was irrelevant to the race and stupid. It will not swing voters or affect policy issues. The same thing goes for Obama's aunt, nobody cares. How hard is this to understand, put down the magna doodle and comprehend what your reading.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2008)

bk1983 said:


> reporters dont have access to immigration records dipshit.


then how did thaey find out
my god you cant possibly be this fucking dstupid


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2008)

bk1983 said:


> Ok dum dum lets try this one more time. The media who spent time on reporting about McCains brother was irrelevant to the race and stupid. It will not swing voters or affect policy issues. The same thing goes for Obama's aunt, nobody cares. How hard is this to understand, put down the magna doodle and comprehend what your reading.


the point being, they spent the time on doing it to McCains family, why havent they done the same to Obamas?


try to think about it and not hurt yourself


----------



## bk1983 (Nov 1, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> the point being, they spent the time on doing it to McCains family, why havent they done the same to Obamas?
> 
> 
> try to think about it and not hurt yourself



how did you find out about the Obama story? the media right? so they are doing it to him. do you enjoy embarrasing yourself on here? The reporter got the leak from a federal agency or agent, the reporter did not dig it up through journalism or research. It was leaked.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 1, 2008)

Not to mention that it was the press that reported his aunt lived in Boston to begin with.

But you have to excuse dcon, he's got a big chip on his shoulder.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2008)

Ravi said:


> Not to mention that it was the press that reported his aunt lived in Boston to begin with.
> 
> But you have to excuse dcon, he's got a big chip on his shoulder.


yeah, the FOREIGN press


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2008)

bk1983 said:


> how did you find out about the Obama story? the media right? so they are doing it to him. do you enjoy embarrasing yourself on here? The reporter got the leak from a federal agency or agent, the reporter did not dig it up through journalism or research. It was leaked.


see above


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 1, 2008)

doncha think it's a little funny that obamalama knows all there is to know about joe the plumber and sarah palin,  but don't know shit about his auntie, his preacher, his gangsta buddies or his bomberlomber buddy? that makes me go smirk.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 1, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> yeah, the FOREIGN press


Owned by an American.

Sorry I hurt your feelings, crybaby.


----------



## bk1983 (Nov 1, 2008)

Ravi said:


> Not to mention that it was the press that reported his aunt lived in Boston to begin with.
> 
> But you have to excuse dcon, he's got a big chip on his shoulder.



That chip unfortunately doesnt makeup for lack of brains.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 1, 2008)

bk1983 said:


> That chip unfortunately doesnt makeup for lack of brains.


Too much Raid sniffing, poor dcon.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2008)

Ravi said:


> Owned by an American.
> 
> Sorry I hurt your feelings, crybaby.


you hurt nothing moron
LOL
i'm not crying


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2008)

bk1983 said:


> That chip unfortunately doesnt makeup for lack of brains.


too bad its your lack that is the problem


----------



## Ravi (Nov 1, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> you hut nothing moron
> LOL
> i'm not crying


What does hut mean? Why don't you neg rep me again, you big baby?


----------



## CaféAuLait (Nov 1, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Is Obama his aunt's keeper? Last time I checked, he was in charge of his children and lived in Washington. I mean, seriously, this is really disturbing for you guys to be talking about a guy's family. None of us know all of the circumstances surrounding this.



You are a hypocrite DavidS

*DavidS wrote: *
"We all know that this isn't Sarah's kid. Every other pregnancy she showed, the dates of those photos that show Bristol to be showing, and she took 5 months off, mysteriously, off from school last year. Trigg is Bristol's baby. This is almost as good as As the World Turns."


http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/60593-trig-palin-wheres-the-birth-record.html

You smear a baby's lineage and his sister in one post, aren't you a hypocrite.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2008)

Ravi said:


> What does hut mean? Why don't you neg rep me again, you big baby?


typo, i fixed it

and crying about a neg rep in public
LOL


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2008)

CaféAuLait;873308 said:
			
		

> You are a hypocrite DavidS
> 
> *DavidS wrote: *
> "We all know that this isn't Sarah's kid. Every other pregnancy she showed, the dates of those photos that show Bristol to be showing, and she took 5 months off, mysteriously, off from school last year. Trigg is Bristol's baby. This is almost as good as As the World Turns."
> ...


Obama could skin a newborn on national TV and these morons would still excuse it
yet they call us brainwashed


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 1, 2008)

CaféAuLait;873308 said:
			
		

> You are a hypocrite DavidS
> 
> *DavidS wrote: *
> "We all know that this isn't Sarah's kid. Every other pregnancy she showed, the dates of those photos that show Bristol to be showing, and she took 5 months off, mysteriously, off from school last year. Trigg is Bristol's baby. This is almost as good as As the World Turns."
> ...






oopsie doopsie poopsie!


----------



## CaféAuLait (Nov 1, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> Obama could skin a newborn on national TV and these morons would still excuse it
> yet they call us brainwashed





Isnt that the truth? Funny thing is I just searched the term "Bristol" and knew there would be the Obama supporter bashing her. Funny part is the poor girl would have had to have been pregnant with two children simultaneously for her to be Trigs mother---  they just need to do the math.


----------



## DavidS (Nov 1, 2008)

CaféAuLait;873308 said:
			
		

> You are a hypocrite DavidS
> 
> *DavidS wrote: *
> "We all know that this isn't Sarah's kid. Every other pregnancy she showed, the dates of those photos that show Bristol to be showing, and she took 5 months off, mysteriously, off from school last year. Trigg is Bristol's baby. This is almost as good as As the World Turns."
> ...



There's a difference between deliberately lying to the press about your pregnancy in which there is a massive ton of evidence to support that Trigg isn't Sarah's baby and there is absolutely no evidence that Obama knew his aunt was in the US illegally. Yeah, he wrote a few lines about her in a book. And? He wrote a few lines about his mother in the book. He wrote a few lines about his father in the book. I'm falling asleep, wake me up when you actually have something intelligent to offer up.

[youtube]XEQdYdCfl60[/youtube]


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2008)

DavidS said:


> There's a difference between deliberately lying to the press about your pregnancy in which there is a massive ton of evidence to support that Trigg isn't Sarah's baby and there is absolutely no evidence that Obama knew his aunt was in the US illegally. Yeah, he wrote a few lines about her in a book. And? He wrote a few lines about his mother in the book. He wrote a few lines about his father in the book. I'm falling asleep, wake me up when you actually have something intelligent to offer up.
> 
> [youtube]XEQdYdCfl60[/youtube]


uh, please explain how Bristol can be about 6 months PG now if she gave birth to Trig 5 months ago?


----------



## Stoner (Nov 1, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> doncha think it's a little funny that obamalama knows all there is to know about joe the plumber and sarah palin,  but don't know shit about his auntie, his preacher, his gangsta buddies or his bomberlomber buddy? that makes me go smirk.



Exactly.


----------



## DavidS (Nov 1, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> uh, please explain how Bristol can be about 6 months PG now if she gave birth to Trig 5 months ago?



That would require me to believe Trig is 5 months old.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Nov 1, 2008)

DavidS said:


> There's a difference between deliberately lying to the press about your pregnancy in which there is a massive ton of evidence to support that Trigg isn't Sarah's baby and there is absolutely no evidence that Obama knew his aunt was in the US illegally. Yeah, he wrote a few lines about her in a book. And? He wrote a few lines about his mother in the book. He wrote a few lines about his father in the book. I'm falling asleep, wake me up when you actually have something intelligent to offer up.




LOL you need your posts in the conspiracy theory forum or should that be those who are mathematically challenged forum? 

Here is a little gadget to help you out:
MyMonthlyCycles - Reverse Pregnancy Calculator

It is a reverse pregnancy calculator. Recall that Trig was born on April 18, 2008.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2008)

DavidS said:


> That would require me to believe Trig is 5 months old.


ok, how old do you THINK he is?


----------



## DavidS (Nov 1, 2008)

CaféAuLait;873494 said:
			
		

> LOL you need your posts in the conspiracy theory forum or should that be those who are mathematically challenged forum?
> 
> Here is a little gadget to help you out:
> MyMonthlyCycles - Reverse Pregnancy Calculator
> ...



Really. Where's the birth certificate?


----------



## bk1983 (Nov 1, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> uh, please explain how Bristol can be about 6 months PG now if she gave birth to Trig 5 months ago?



yea, I cannot buy that story that Trig is Bristols child. That is a bit far fetched imo.


----------



## DavidS (Nov 1, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> ok, how old do you THINK he is?



Dunno, but Bristol was out for 5 months with a case "mono."


----------



## CaféAuLait (Nov 1, 2008)

DavidS said:


> That would require me to believe Trig is 5 months old.



What was it that you wrote about not attacking a family member? Only applies to Obama, eh? 


Amazing --your reasoning where you can question and or mention a 17 year old but not Obamas aunt.


----------



## DavidS (Nov 1, 2008)

CaféAuLait;873519 said:
			
		

> What was it that you wrote about not attacking a family member? Only applies to Obama, eh?
> 
> 
> Amazing --your reasoning where you can question and or mention a 17 year old but not Obamas aunt.



Obama's half aunt whom he hasn't spoken with in years. Yeah, go after an innocent woman who has nothing to do with this campaign. Ignore the issues... you guys have been doing that for a while now. Let's get some fake plumber to back up your charge that your economic plan is better!


----------



## CaféAuLait (Nov 1, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Dunno, but Bristol was out for 5 months with a case "mono."



If true ---So what?


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Obama's half aunt whom he hasn't spoken with in years. Yeah, go after an innocent woman who has nothing to do with this campaign. Ignore the issues... you guys have been doing that for a while now. Let's get some fake plumber to back up your charge that your economic plan is better!


shes not innocent, shes here illegally
there for, she is a criminal


----------



## CaféAuLait (Nov 1, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Obama's half aunt whom he hasn't spoken with in years. Yeah, go after an innocent woman who has nothing to do with this campaign. Ignore the issues... you guys have been doing that for a while now. Let's get some fake plumber to back up your charge that your economic plan is better!





Like I said Amazing -- your reasoningeveryone is fair game-- EXCEPT Obama and is family.  A man who asks a question is fair game ( Joe the Plumber) but not Obamas aunt who he wrote about and who is living here illegally.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2008)

CaféAuLait;873525 said:
			
		

> If true ---So what?


yeah, teenagers are not known for getting sick
LOL


----------



## Ravi (Nov 1, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> shes not innocent, shes here illegally
> there for, she is a criminal


Yeah, do me a favor. Put her in maximum security lockdown.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Nov 1, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> yeah, teenagers are not known for getting sick
> LOL







Never---LOL


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2008)

Ravi said:


> Yeah, do me a favor. Put her in maximum security lockdown.


no, deport her back where she belongs


----------



## DavidS (Nov 1, 2008)

CaféAuLait;873525 said:
			
		

> If true ---So what?



Have you noticed that Bristol's baby bump hasn't increased at all since that family portrait? That family portrait was taken earlier this year. She's supposed to be 6-7 months pregnant right now and her "bump" hasn't increased at all.


----------



## Stoner (Nov 1, 2008)

divecon said:


> shes Not Innocent, Shes Here Illegally
> There For, She Is A Criminal



Roflmao!


----------



## DavidS (Nov 1, 2008)

CaféAuLait;873538 said:
			
		

> Like I said Amazing -- your reasoningeveryone is fair game-- EXCEPT Obama and is family.  A man who asks a question is fair game ( Joe the Plumber) but not Obamas aunt who he wrote about and who is living here illegally.



Joe the Plumber wasn't attacked until he started going on foxnews and sean hannity. Then it was known that he was a republican plant.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Joe the Plumber wasn't attacked until he started going on foxnews and sean hannity. Then it was known that he was a republican plant.


wrong, he was attacked the day he asked the question


----------



## CaféAuLait (Nov 1, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Have you noticed that Bristol's baby bump hasn't increased at all since that family portrait? That family portrait was taken earlier this year. She's supposed to be 6-7 months pregnant right now and her "bump" hasn't increased at all.







I am unsure what picture you are speaking of-- but when I was 6 months pregnant and you would not have know it unless I told you.


Anyway back on topic-- I find it amazing Obama knew nothing of this-- Obama knew nothing of Wrights racist rants-- Obama knew nothing of the terrorist manifesto Wright reprinted -- what does he know what did he pay attention to? He knew nothing of Ayres and Dhorn, nothing of ReckoA little too convenient for me.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Nov 1, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> wrong, he was attacked the day he asked the question




He was indeed-- that very evening The Daily Kos had his name and address up.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 1, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Joe the Plumber wasn't attacked until he started going on foxnews and sean hannity. Then it was known that he was a republican plant.






attacking joe the plumber was the best thing the media could have done for Republicans. Have you met Tito the builder?


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3NjmbkJBY8]YouTube - Tito the Builder[/ame]


----------



## DavidS (Nov 1, 2008)

CaféAuLait;873600 said:
			
		

> I am unsure what picture you are speaking of-- but when I was 6 months pregnant and you would not have know it unless I told you.



Explain the baby bump.


----------



## DavidS (Nov 1, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> attacking joe the plumber was the best thing the media could have done for Republicans. Have you met Tito the builder?
> 
> 
> YouTube - Tito the Builder



No, but have you met Obama the President?


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 1, 2008)

DavidS said:


> No, but have you met Obama the President?



that makes me gag, just to think about t.


----------



## DavidS (Nov 1, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> that makes me gag, just to think about t.



You better stock up on paperbags Tuesday night. Once Obama wins NH, PA, VA and NC, it's over.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Nov 1, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Explain the baby bump.



You claim above the picture was taken this year-- the website says it was a family portrait from 2007.  Did you know that not everyone woman is blessed with a washboard stomach? AND that many teens still have "baby fat", if you will, and a little bit of a tummy *does not always denote pregnancy*.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Nov 1, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> attacking joe the plumber was the best thing the media could have done for Republicans. Have you met Tito the builder?
> 
> 
> YouTube - Tito the Builder



Great Video Williow I had not seen it yet.


----------



## DavidS (Nov 1, 2008)

CaféAuLait;873658 said:
			
		

> You claim above the picture was taken this year-- the website says it was a family portrait from 2007.  Did you know that not everyone woman is blessed with a washboard stomach? AND that many teens still have "baby fat", if you will, and a little bit of a tummy *does not always denote pregnancy*.



Fascinating, because that bump is the same size as the "new" bump.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 1, 2008)

DavidS said:


> You better stock up on paperbags Tuesday night. Once Obama wins NH, PA, VA and NC, it's over.






He won't be my President. Nothing to be proud of there. Nothing that I can see but a Chicago thug who hangs out with bomberlombers. God, the dregs of society. There is a reason the radicals were attracted to him and he to them. And, it ain't good.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Fascinating, because that bump is the same size as the "new" bump.


and what is the date on THAT photo?
some time in march?


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 1, 2008)

CaféAuLait;873658 said:
			
		

> You claim above the picture was taken this year-- the website says it was a family portrait from 2007.  Did you know that not everyone woman is blessed with a washboard stomach? AND that many teens still have "baby fat", if you will, and a little bit of a tummy *does not always denote pregnancy*.






nobody gives a shit. I swear David sounds just like a little thirteen year old bitch in middle school.


----------



## DavidS (Nov 1, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> He won't be my President. Nothing to be proud of there. Nothing that I can see but a Chicago thug who hangs out with bomberlombers. God, the dregs of society. There is a reason the radicals were attracted to him and he to them. And, it ain't good.



What do you mean, won't be "your" president? Are you an American citizen?


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> He won't be my President. Nothing to be proud of there. Nothing that I can see but a Chicago thug who hangs out with bomberlombers. God, the dregs of society. There is a reason the radicals were attracted to him and he to them. And, it ain't good.


come on, dont be like the asshole left that have pulled that crap for the last 8 years


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 1, 2008)

DavidS said:


> What do you mean, won't be "your" president? Are you an American citizen?






I meant what I said. He won't represent me and my values. Never would I let a Chicago thug, a marxist represent me. He won't be my President. I'll patiently wait for four years hoping for a real President.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 1, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> come on, dont be like the asshole left that have pulled that crap for the last 8 years






I would not be like that if I had not witnessed such hate from the left. And this guy is actively trying to supress free political speech. It's time to draw the line.


----------



## Stoner (Nov 1, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> nobody gives a shit. I swear David sounds just like a little thirteen year old bitch in middle school.



You think he's that old?


----------



## CaféAuLait (Nov 1, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Fascinating, because that bump is the same size as the "new" bump.




And in none of those pictures is she reportedly pregnant-- Obama supporter's swear they know she is-- in fact I am amazed that they seems to know so much about this poor girls sexual activities or lack thereof. 


Look at the youngest girl&#8217;s hair obviously a different time frame because of the shorter hair. 

Look at photos from the convention she appear's pregnant, heavy belly and breasts...

http://cache.daylife.com/imageserve/0b77eQYflM3En/610x.jpg


They know and speak "Oh so much about Bristol Palin&#8217;s belly"-- but we can't mention Obama's illegal alien aunt--who was ordered to leave the county in 2004 and who illegally contributed to Obama campaign? Wow, just wow.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 1, 2008)

CaféAuLait;873691 said:
			
		

> And in none of those pictures s she reportedly pregnant-- Obama supporter swear they know she is-- in fact I am amazed that they seems to know so much about this poor girls sexual activities or lack thereof.
> 
> 
> Look at the youngest girls hair obviously a different time frame because of the shorter hair.
> ...












and they think we should support them in their hatred and call their man President! Not in a million years.


----------



## DavidS (Nov 1, 2008)

CaféAuLait;873691 said:
			
		

> And in none of those pictures s she reportedly pregnant-- Obama supporter swear they know she is-- in fact I am amazed that they seems to know so much about this poor girls sexual activities or lack thereof.
> 
> 
> Look at the youngest girls hair obviously a different time frame because of the shorter hair.
> ...



Let's see Drudge Report put this in big headlines:

*SHOCK CLAIM: BRISTOL PALIN ISNT PREGNANT

*That's right. You heard it here. She had Trig. And then to cover up for Trig, she pretended to be pregnant this whole time... until an "accidental miscarriage."

This would explain the 5 month absence from school, it would explain the baby bump we saw last year, it would explain everything. She's not pregnant now.


----------



## DavidS (Nov 1, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> I meant what I said. He won't represent me and my values. Never would I let a Chicago thug, a marxist represent me. He won't be my President. I'll patiently wait for four years hoping for a real President.



A Marxist? That's new... oh no wait, it's not.

Let's see... Marxist, Socialist, Terrorist, Muslim, Arab, Egyptian, terrorist sympathizer, anti-semite, left-wing facist... on and on and on.

You're drinking too much Hannity flavored Kool-Aid. Seriously. The guy is going to do wonderful things for this country.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Let's see Drudge Report put this in big headlines:
> 
> *SHOCK CLAIM: BRISTOL PALIN ISNT PREGNANT
> 
> ...


uh, drudge wouldnt do that
he isnt a stupid moron like you


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2008)

CaféAuLait;873691 said:
			
		

> And in none of those pictures is she reportedly pregnant-- Obama supporter's swear they know she is-- in fact I am amazed that they seems to know so much about this poor girls sexual activities or lack thereof.
> 
> 
> Look at the youngest girls hair obviously a different time frame because of the shorter hair.
> ...



fixed


----------



## CaféAuLait (Nov 1, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> fixed




Thank you very much-- how did you do that? What tags? TIA!!


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 1, 2008)

DavidS said:


> A Marxist? That's new... oh no wait, it's not.
> 
> Let's see... Marxist, Socialist, Terrorist, Muslim, Arab, Egyptian, terrorist sympathizer, anti-semite, left-wing facist... on and on and on.
> 
> You're drinking too much Hannity flavored Kool-Aid. Seriously. The guy is going to do wonderful things for this country.






You are so well studied on Bristol Palins belly, Have you ever read about what Black Liberation Theology is? Ever.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2008)

CaféAuLait;873731 said:
			
		

> Thank you very much-- how did you do that? What tags? TIA!!


img


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2008)

WillowTree said:


> You are so well studied on Bristol Palins belly, Have you ever read about what Black Liberation Theology is? Ever.


LOL
you have to ask?


----------



## CaféAuLait (Nov 1, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Fascinating, because that bump is the same size as the "new" bump.





LOL oh good grief... you just cant accept that she has slight belly naturally can you? If you posted every picture of her will a belly --as we now have one from 2006 and 2007 and 2008-- does this mean -- oh my god  oh my god- does it mean that she mothered ALL of her sisters too? Or does she have 2 more children we are unaware of? LMAO 

Anyway what were you saying about Obama's aunt? Being here illegally and illegally giving Obama campaigns donations-- in fact supporting him financially when he is a millionaire and she living on of welfare?


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 1, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> LOL
> you have to ask?


----------



## CaféAuLait (Nov 1, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> img



TyTy


----------



## DavidS (Nov 1, 2008)

Again, she's 6-7 months pregnant, right? She's had a baby bump since the convention that hasn't grown a bit. Her face hasn't gained weight. Her breasts haven't gained weight. This is a hoax. She is NOT pregnant.


----------



## DavidS (Nov 1, 2008)

*12/4/06 - No baby bump*


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Again, she's 6-7 months pregnant, right? She's had a baby bump since the convention that hasn't grown a bit. Her face hasn't gained weight. Her breasts haven't gained weight. This is a hoax. She is NOT pregnant.


OMG, you are unbelievable


----------



## Modbert (Nov 1, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Again, she's 6-7 months pregnant, right? She's had a baby bump since the convention that hasn't grown a bit. Her face hasn't gained weight. Her breasts haven't gained weight. This is a hoax. She is NOT pregnant.



Not that I find this to be a issue but since you seem to know David.

When is she suppose to be due?


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2008)

DavidS said:


> *12/4/06 - No baby bump*


yes she does

and the middle girl has it too, just not as big
your just looking STUPID here


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 1, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Again, she's 6-7 months pregnant, right? She's had a baby bump since the convention that hasn't grown a bit. Her face hasn't gained weight. Her breasts haven't gained weight. This is a hoax. She is NOT pregnant.


----------



## Stoner (Nov 1, 2008)

I don't know about bumps on Bristol's belly but as soon as she turns 18 I'll be discussing 2 large bumps found elsewhere on her.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Nov 1, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Again, she's 6-7 months pregnant, right? She's had a baby bump since the convention that hasn't grown a bit. Her face hasn't gained weight. Her breasts haven't gained weight. This is a hoax. She is NOT pregnant.





If you can't see the difference with these pictures and the ones you posted you are blind IMO. Her face is wider. she is def heavier!


Getty Images - Unsupported browser detected


Getty Images - Unsupported browser detected


The img tag just is not working for me. Hrumph!


----------



## bk1983 (Nov 1, 2008)

Stoner said:


> I don't know about bumps on Bristol's belly but as soon as she turns 18 I'll be discussing 2 large bumps found elsewhere on her.



 All this talk about breast size and her belly has me studying her pictures,, lol.. seriously I think this accusation is unfounded, downs syndrome which the baby has is common in older mothers. 

"Although no one knows for sure why DS occurs and there's no way to prevent the chromosomal error that causes it, *scientists do know that women age 35 and older have a significantly higher risk of having a child with the condition.* At age 30, for example, a woman has about a 1 in 900 chance of conceiving a child with DS. Those odds increase to about 1 in 350 by age 35. By 40 the risk rises to about 1 in 100."
Down Syndrome


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2008)

CaféAuLait;873823 said:
			
		

> If you can't see the difference with these pictures and the ones you posted you are blind IMO. Her face is wider. she is def heavier!
> 
> 
> Getty Images - Unsupported browser detected
> ...


those are getty images, the links wont work because they are not directly to the image


----------



## CaféAuLait (Nov 1, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> those are getty images, the links wont work because they are not directly to the image



Ahhhhhhhhhh thank you again!


----------



## CactusCarlos (Nov 1, 2008)

Stoner said:


> I don't know about bumps on Bristol's belly but as soon as she turns 18 I'll be discussing 2 large bumps found elsewhere on her.


----------



## DavidS (Nov 1, 2008)

Robert_Santurri said:


> Not that I find this to be a issue but since you seem to know David.
> 
> When is she suppose to be due?



Well, in September she was 5 months along. So December-January. So she's either 6 or 7 months pregnant.

In the famous words of the Wendy's commercial: "Where's the bump?"


----------



## Stoner (Nov 1, 2008)

DavidS said:


> "Where's the bump?"



On your brainstem.


----------



## DavidS (Nov 1, 2008)

Stoner said:


> On your brainstem.



This coming from a guy named Stoner?


----------



## CaféAuLait (Nov 1, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Well, in September she was 5 months along. So December-January. So she's either 6 or 7 months pregnant.
> 
> In the famous words of the Wendy's commercial: "Where's the bump?"





The baby is due Dec. 18.

Johnston speaks on Bristol Palin and baby - John McCain News

With that due date she conceived on approximately March 27, 2008, Meaning she was still pregnant with Trig according to you. 

MyMonthlyCycles - Pregnancy Calculator, Menstrual Period Planner Calculator


----------



## Stoner (Nov 1, 2008)

DavidS said:


> This coming from a guy named Stoner?



Affirmative.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Nov 1, 2008)

*Back on topic is seems that she also has a social security card:*


"*Commercial databases indicate she received a Social Security card in 2001*, indicating she was legally present and authorized to work at that time."


Disclosure About Obama's Aunt May Have Broken Federal Law - washingtonpost.com


----------



## DavidS (Nov 1, 2008)

CaféAuLait;873939 said:
			
		

> The baby is due Dec. 18.
> 
> Johnston speaks on Bristol Palin and baby - John McCain News



ARE YOU KIDDING ME?

She's 8 months pregnant and she barely has a bump???


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2008)

DavidS said:


> ARE YOU KIDDING ME?
> 
> She's 8 months pregnant and she barely has a bump???


you really are insane, right?


----------



## CaféAuLait (Nov 1, 2008)

David  Your ignorance is showing&#8230; 



Kidman 7 months pregnant: 







Anything to say about the illegal SS card for Obama's aunt ?


----------



## DavidS (Nov 1, 2008)

CaféAuLait;873997 said:
			
		

> David  Your ignorance is showing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kidman is a multi-millionaire who works out 10x a day AND Bristol was already showing at the convention 3 months ago! Come on!

I have no idea about anything with regards to some kind of ss card. If she's here illegally, deport her. It's irrelevant.


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 1, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> and what is the date on THAT photo?
> some time in march?



maybe she has her freaking period. Sheesh.  You know nothing about women and their bodies.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Nov 1, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Kidman is a multi-millionaire who works out 10x a day AND Bristol was already showing at the convention 3 months ago! Come on!
> 
> I have no idea about anything with regards to some kind of ss card. If she's here illegally, deport her. It's irrelevant.



Your Assumptions are amazing.LOL


I posted about her illegal SS card above:


Back on topic is seems that she also has a social security card:


"*Commercial databases indicate she received a Social Security card in 2001*, indicating she was legally present and authorized to work at that time."

But you were too busy stressing over Bristol's belly, remember?


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Kidman is a multi-millionaire who works out 10x a day AND Bristol was already showing at the convention 3 months ago! Come on!
> 
> I have no idea about anything with regards to some kind of ss card. If she's here illegally, deport her. It's irrelevant.


here, With Child Chart Set, you need this


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2008)

GigiBowman said:


> maybe she has her freaking period. Sheesh.  You know nothing about women and their bodies.


uh, WHAT????


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 1, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> uh, WHAT????



The picture in which David is saying she was pregnant last march didn't show up when I quoted him.  She's wearing a green shirt.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2008)

GigiBowman said:


> The picture in which David is saying she was pregnant last march didn't show up when I quoted him.  She's wearing a green shirt.


um, gigi, you quoted ME


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 1, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> um, gigi, you quoted ME



well, whoever it was...the poor kid doesn't look pregnant in the damned picture!  leave her alone lol


----------



## DavidS (Nov 1, 2008)

GigiBowman said:


> maybe she has her freaking period. Sheesh.  You know nothing about women and their bodies.



I know that when women are pregnant, they don't have periods. 

Seriously, at eight months, you should be showing.

http://images.google.com/images?q=e...US:official&client=firefox-a&um=1&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## DavidS (Nov 1, 2008)

CaféAuLait;874002 said:
			
		

> Your Assumptions are amazing.LOL
> 
> 
> I posted about her illegal SS card above:
> ...



Ok, she received a SS card illegally. Who is in charge of issuing ss cards to immigrants in Boston? What exactly does this to have to do Barrack, who was a state senator of Illinois at this time?


----------



## DavidS (Nov 1, 2008)

You heard it here first - Bristol will either "miscarry" or the story will drop off of the face of the earth in lieu of Obama winning. I just Palin's energy policy speech the other day and saw the kids come out and say hi. No weight gain whatsoever and unless she's into a fabulous hollywood diet with millionaire personal trainers, she is NOT pregnant. She WAS pregnant, however; last year when she dropped out of school for 5 months and had Trig earlier this year. Trig is 100% her baby.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2008)

DavidS said:


> You heard it here first - Bristol will either "miscarry" or the story will drop off of the face of the earth in lieu of Obama winning. I just Palin's energy policy speech the other day and saw the kids come out and say hi. No weight gain whatsoever and unless she's into a fabulous hollywood diet with millionaire personal trainers, she is NOT pregnant. She WAS pregnant, however; last year when she dropped out of school for 5 months and had Trig earlier this year. Trig is 100% her baby.


you are 100% delusional


----------



## GigiBowman (Nov 1, 2008)

I apologize DiveCon, I quoted you by accident....you quoted david and the picture and I quoted that instead of David directly.

David is the delusional nut, not you


----------



## DavidS (Nov 1, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> you are 100% delusional



When this story breaks, you'll remember me and you'll thank me and you'll send me flowers and beautiful american women!


----------



## CaféAuLait (Nov 1, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Ok, she received a SS card illegally. Who is in charge of issuing ss cards to immigrants in Boston? What exactly does this to have to do Barrack, who was a state senator of Illinois at this time?






Tell me why was it necessary that she break the law/ Why? Her nephew is a millionaire who says anyone who opposes higher taxes is "selfish"... he wants to help the little person but he can't start at home? Makes no sense!


----------



## Stoner (Nov 1, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> you are 100% delusional



Do I get a vote in this?


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 1, 2008)

DavidS said:


> When this story breaks, you'll remember me and you'll thank me and you'll send me flowers and beautiful american women!


dude, seriously, how old are you?


----------



## DavidS (Nov 2, 2008)

CaféAuLait;874069 said:
			
		

> Tell me why was it necessary that she break the law/ Why? Her nephew is a millionaire who says anyone who opposes higher taxes is "selfish"... he wants to help the little person but he can't start at home? Makes no sense!



Her nephew wasn't anywhere close to being a millionaire at this time #1.
#2 He and his half-aunt weren't even close. 

How old are you?


----------



## DavidS (Nov 2, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> dude, seriously, how old are you?



Two words:

Rubux cube.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 2, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Two words:
> 
> Rubux cube.


did you mean "rubix cube"?
are you saying your the same age as that?


----------



## CaféAuLait (Nov 2, 2008)

DavidS said:


> Her nephew wasn't anywhere close to being a millionaire at this time #1.
> #2 He and his half-aunt weren't even close.
> 
> How old are you?







One excuse after another 

He *only* made near 300,000 and in subsequent years while his aunt was living in poverty he made quite a bit more while his aunt was living this way... yet he speaks about selfish Americans not wanting to be taxed-- please! Again, charity begins at home and change.

While his relatives are ones he made money off of by repeating stories about them are living in conditions you wouldnt wish on your worst enemy I wonder why you keep emphasizing half-aunt as if this half should make a difference.


----------



## DavidS (Nov 2, 2008)

CaféAuLait;874094 said:
			
		

> One excuse after another
> 
> He *only* made near 300,000 and in subsequent years while his aunt was living in poverty he made quite a bit more while his aunt was living this way... yet he speaks about selfish Americans not wanting to be taxed-- please! Again, charity begins at home and change.
> 
> While his relatives are ones he made money off of by repeating stories about them are living in conditions you wouldnt wish on your worst enemy I wonder why you keep emphasizing half-aunt as if this half should make a difference.



Because she's his father's half sister?


----------



## DavidS (Nov 2, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> did you mean "rubix cube"?
> are you saying your the same age as that?



No. Older. But I'm like Obama -- a mystery.....................


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 2, 2008)

DavidS said:


> No. Older. But I'm like Obama -- a mystery.....................


hard to believe someone older than the rubix cube could be quite so clueless

you must not have much experience with women


----------



## DavidS (Nov 2, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> hard to believe someone older than the rubix cube could be quite so clueless
> 
> you must not have much experience with women



Believe me - I wish that were true. ::sigh::


----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2008)

CaféAuLait;872540 said:
			
		

> So we ignore the illegalities of it all--donations won't matter or just one illegal vote won't matter?





It matters a LOT to me..that is what my point was.


----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2008)

DavidS said:


> There's a difference between deliberately lying to the press about your pregnancy in which there is a massive ton of evidence to support that Trigg isn't Sarah's baby and there is absolutely no evidence that Obama knew his aunt was in the US illegally. Yeah, he wrote a few lines about her in a book. And? He wrote a few lines about his mother in the book. He wrote a few lines about his father in the book. I'm falling asleep, wake me up when you actually have something intelligent to offer up.




What a prig. How do you stand yourself? How can you live with yourself trashing that sweet baby? That innocent child.
And don't pretend that isn't exactly what you are doing, because it is.


Hope you are on meds for that extreme paranoia of yours.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Nov 2, 2008)

Kat said:


> It matters a LOT to me..that is what my point was.







I'm unsure if I understand why one would ignore one vote that was illegal -- "just one" turns into many. That is why I do not understand those who want to turn a blind eye.


----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2008)

DavidS said:


> *I know that when women are pregnant, they don't have periods.*
> 
> Seriously, at eight months, you should be showing.
> 
> eight months pregnant - Google Image Search



Then you don't know much. Plenty of women have periods when pregnant.
Plenty of women don't show when pregnant. My mom was one when she carried my brother. He weighed 9 pounds...she gained 11 pounds. It was the position she was carrying the baby. No one could tell she was pregnant.


----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2008)

CaféAuLait;874129 said:
			
		

> I'm unsure if I understand why one would ignore one vote that was illegal -- "just one" turns into many.





I am confused. What is it that you thought I said??


----------



## CaféAuLait (Nov 2, 2008)

Kat said:


> I am confused. What is it that you thought I said??



Sorry I was confused I fixed it too late!


----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> hard to believe someone older than the rubix cube could be quite so clueless
> 
> you must not have much experience with women




Divey! Some people will do and say ANYTHING to get the attention they crave. You know that.


----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2008)

CaféAuLait;874132 said:
			
		

> Sorry I was confused I fixed it too late!




So we are on the same page here, right??


----------



## CaféAuLait (Nov 2, 2008)

Kat said:


> So we are on the same page here, right??




Yes, we are!! Again Sorry for the misunderstanding!!!!


----------



## Kat (Nov 2, 2008)

CaféAuLait;874138 said:
			
		

> Yes, we are!! Again Sorry for the misunderstanding!!!!




  NP at all!


----------

